# I can't figure out what kind of bird this is



## Wingsycoo (Jul 16, 2013)

I've been caring for my new pet bird for awhile now, and it's going great! he/she's been eating baby bird formula and has now grown out some feathers. In the future i'm going to set up a large area for him/her to fly around and have fun 

The only problem is i'm not sure what kind of bird he is. Is he a pigeon? blue jay? baby crow? eagle? Also how do I find the birds gender? I've been feeding him a brand of baby bird food called exact that I got from my local pet store, and I just wanted to know if it's okay for the type of bird he/she is. If not what should I start feeding him/her? Thank you!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Baby Pigeon or Mourning Dove. I would guess the latter due to the feather shape and the fact that he/she is feathering so much yet still fits in the palm of your hand.

I may be wrong, though.

That is great that you have successfully been handfeeding ! Are you using a syringe, a nippled glove, what exactly ?

He/she looks healthy and alert...so you have done pretty well so far ! How did you find her/him ?

Pigeons and Doves are not dimorphic (i.e. you cannot tell sex by their looks), although if a Feral Pigeon (aka Rock Dove), girls tend to have narrower heads than guys...but that is not a hard and fast rule.

Short of it is, wait until she/he is grown up and perhaps we will be able to tell better.


----------



## Wingsycoo (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks jaye! Well no matter what he turns into i'm glad to have him around!
I have been feeding him the baby bird formula through a feeding syringe, but since he doesn't open his mouth when he's hungry (he simply chirps and walks in circles) I had to modify the syringe. I cut off the end of the syringe and rolled the end of a latex glove finger onto it then secured it with a rubber band and poked a hole in the end. This way I just have to bring the feeding syringe up to his head and he sticks it in and starts eating. Lately he has been very active, walking around the nest I made him and cleaning his feathers along with chirping alot. He has his eyes open and looks around quite a bit, he's very fun to watch! When my new bird (Riden is his/her name) grows up i'll post another picture to see if you guys think he's a boy or girl

oh, and I almost forgot. Very interesting story as to how I found him. I saw the neighbors cat pawing at something in my yard, then went outside and saw it was a tiny bird. I shoo'd the cat away and brought him in. He was very small and had no feathers when I found him, but I'm thankful he wasn't eaten!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, I assume you have had him for more than 3 or 4 days now, so he is also incredibly fortunate there was no injury from the cat ! Usually, when a cat makes contact with a bird, eitehr mouth or claw, it opens a wound somewhere and the bird, if not treated with antibiotics ASAP, will die within a couple of days...particularly a baby, given they are so small to begin with.

So if it has been 4 days and he (she?) is still alert and active....then you both dodged a bullet.

Something to keep in mind for any future rescues you may have. If you ever see blood or a fairly fresh scab or an abrasion or missing/pulled feathers, you need oral antibiotics to begin w/i 24-48 hrs.

Sounds like you have birdie experience. You ahve done quite well so far !

You should probably keep the contact info of a local Avian vet on hand, just for reference. Also, if a Mourning Dove, I believe they are considered native species , so you may wanna clear up with the vets office whether they have any issues with treating someone's Mourning Dove pet. Probably not, but just on the safe side....

Do you have other birds ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

She may (usually) have to release the dove to the vet as they are a protected species of the migratory bird act, you also can get a fine for having one. The best thing for the bird would to be raised by a licensed rehabber with minimal handling for when he is to be released back to the wild where his home really is, yes even if hand raised. he or she will mature and want a mate and migrate and be wild. there is no way to know the sex at this young of age. wild animals and birds do not make good pets or should be thought of as a domestic pet.


----------



## Wingsycoo (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info Jay! i'll keep that in mind incase I run into other birds in the future

I took him to the vet once and was told that he/she is doing just fine and is healthy. I wasn't told anything about having to give him up to a rehabber, nor would I want to considering he has become very used to me. I'm going to care for him as much as possible until he is a mature bird, and even then I will allow him to leave whenever he wants; the door will be open if he wants to leave. This way the bird will choose if he/she wants to stay with me or live a wild life.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Wingsycoo said:


> Thanks for the info Jay! i'll keep that in mind incase I run into other birds in the future
> 
> I took him to the vet once and was told that he/she is doing just fine and is healthy. I wasn't told anything about having to give him up to a rehabber, nor would I want to considering he has become very used to me. I'm going to care for him as much as possible until he is a mature bird, and even then I will allow him to leave whenever he wants; the door will be open if he wants to leave. This way the bird will choose if he/she wants to stay with me or live a wild life.


That sounds like a great idea, just make sure he knows how to fly well before doing it as there are hawks looking for young unsavvy doves. this was how my grandmother and mother always raised birds with a soft release, most birds were not protected back then so they felt no problems with having them, but they will fly off because of maturity and the pull to find a mate.


----------



## Wingsycoo (Jul 16, 2013)

I'll make sure the bird can fly well and that he/she is healthy before I allow him/her to go outside and leave if he/she likes 

I worry though, because i'm afraid a hawk could get him/her as you said spiritwings. Maybe I could find the bird a mate somehow? Once I figure out its gender.


----------

